
The number of golang commits from non-Googlers seems to have overtaken Googlers - ngaut
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DmLcKg4U8AAGOtb?format=jpg&name=medium
======
erdaniels
I think part of this can be attributed to the ease of reading source code in
the golang source tree. Mostly every part of the go tools are written in
golang sans some architecture specific code. Most of it is well documented and
if it isn't, it's generally straightforward to follow. Also, the recent
addition to GitHub PRs proxying for Gerrit CRs is really nice.

------
ngaut
Data is generated by
gopherstats([https://godoc.org/golang.org/x/build/cmd/gopherstats](https://godoc.org/golang.org/x/build/cmd/gopherstats))

